# Anyone Ever Heard of Devon Pro Chainsaws?



## Pennsyltucky Chris (Mar 1, 2014)

58cc
22 inch bar
Shipping from North Carolina







$149

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/grq/4355270574.html


----------



## scooby074 (Mar 1, 2014)

Looks like a chicom clone of a Husky.

I wouldnt touch it with a chinese clown pole.


----------



## Pennsyltucky Chris (Mar 1, 2014)

scooby074 said:


> Looks like a chicom clone of a Husky.
> 
> I wouldnt touch it with a chinese clown pole.



It definitely has a bizarre look about it. "Cheap looking" comes to mind.

The "Made in China" print on the box doesn't make it any more desirable.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 1, 2014)

Yeah. The same saw as my chusky in a different color. The first one locked up. The replacement still does pretty good.

22" is way too much bar for it though.


----------



## BobUrban (Mar 2, 2014)

warranted until you get out the door - after that your out of luck.  Unless it is an addition to a secure line-up, a toy to test your porting skills or just have money to burn I would steer clear of a china made saw.


----------



## Echoman21 (Apr 30, 2014)

Pennsyltucky Chris said:


> 58cc
> 22 inch bar
> Shipping from North Carolina
> 
> ...


I'm new to this forum and basically signed up just to share my experience with the exact saw and CL ad your speaking of. I live an hour from Charlotte NC and bought one about 8 weeks ago. Instead of shipping I ask to pickup since it's only an hr away. Right away they gave me name and contact info of a guy named Tim Ridge over the deal to arrange pickup. Sure enough I picked it up next day! I paid $140.00 cash out the door and it was brand new, box, paperwork, Chainsaw tool and guard. I am a full time Arborist and Tree Service company owner. So I own 26 saws. Mostly Stihl, Husky and my favorite "newer model" Echo's. I mainly bought it to let a couple of the new guys do some cutting with it to get some saw time under there belt without tearing my high dollar saws up! We ran the heck out of it for 2 days, I was pretty happy considering the amount of saw your getting for $140 bucks. Then I read a little about doing a muffler Mod to it and how it changes it dramatically without a ton of risk. Apparently they had some issues passing EPA standards and had to choke the muffler up pretty good to squeak by! So I did the 20 min super simple muffler Mod and have ran the piss out of it since. I would conservatively say it picked up 30% and that saw rips! I never thought I would say it, but for the money you won't find that much saw anywhere. I have since bought 3 more and did the same Mod to them. I love having them in my arsenal and if my guys haven't tore them up yet, then that says something. They could tear up a new hammer in a padded room! I had one issue out of 4 saws and it was an easy fix. The lid on gas tank was leaking. I called the guy that sold it to me and he mailed me a new gas cap with seal in like 2 days! I could have bought a seal for $2.00 either way. So my 2 cents is it's a no brainer for $140.00. And when I bought the other 3 from him at one time he sold them all to me for $125.00 a piece OTD. 



Pennsyltucky Chris said:


> 58cc
> 22 inch bar
> Shipping from North Carolina
> 
> ...


----------



## Firewood Bandit (May 1, 2014)

Great write up Echoman21.

It's good to get a real world opinion rather than people making statements on things they know nothing about. 

I remember when I was a kid about denigrating things made in Japan.  Well how do you compare a Honda or Toyota to a Chevrolet now days?  Things made in China are being manufactured in new state of the art factories. Can we say that about American made items?


----------



## mstoelton (May 1, 2014)

Echoman, One question - what size, pitch and link count chain does it run?

Hopefully it is something that can be easily replaced!


----------



## Firewood Bandit (May 1, 2014)

mstoelton said:


> Echoman, One question - what size, pitch and link count chain does it run?
> 
> Hopefully it is something that can be easily replaced!


 

I just looked at the manual.  It sounds like they come in either .325 or 3/8ths and 58 or 63 gauge chain.  It doesn't specify which.

http://www.devonworldwidebrands.com/chainsaw/


----------



## BrotherBart (May 1, 2014)

The guy has been selling them on eBay for awhile.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chainsaw-22-Inch-Bar-58cc-/271469461920?pt=US_Chainsaws&hash=item3f34d741a0


----------



## jatoxico (May 1, 2014)

Heard a lot of rumblings about the EarthQuake saws as well and how they really could be made into ground shakers w/ a muffler mod. Anyone know offhand if the carbs have limiter caps or what is needed tool-wise to richen up the saw after opening up the muffler?


----------



## Jags (May 1, 2014)

The manual states 25:1 fuel/oil mix.  Is this what you guys run or are you running the 50:1 through them?


----------



## peakbagger (May 1, 2014)

The biggest issue with Chinese equipment is variability. The first boatload may be great but was made at a loss, once the second order comes in the manufacturer subs the work to another shop and the quality can go way down. Most folks are willing to roll the dice, look at how successful harbor freight is.

Woodworkers may be familiar with Grizzley tools, they are all Chinese clones but the company has on site inspectors to make sure that the quality is maintained plus they have a US distributing base that handles quality issues


----------



## BrotherBart (May 1, 2014)

The first boatload of those saws hit the dock at least ten years ago.


----------



## TreePointer (May 1, 2014)

jatoxico said:


> Heard a lot of rumblings about the EarthQuake saws as well and how they really could be made into ground shakers w/ a muffler mod. *Anyone know offhand if the carbs have limiter caps or what is needed tool-wise to richen up the saw after opening up the muffler?*



I have a 38cc Earthquake chainsaw.  The carb screws take the pacman tool.  Well, that is if you don't take a Dremel to them to make a slot for a flathead screwdriver.  

It's actually a decent saw.  My main complaint is the cheap chain adjuster.  It holds, but it doesn't seem too durable.  Time will tell....


----------



## jatoxico (May 1, 2014)

TreePointer said:


> It holds, but it doesn't seem too durable.



For the price you don't need to get too much out of them, meanwhile you get to play. It's enticing.


----------



## TreePointer (May 1, 2014)

jatoxico said:


> For the price you don't need to get too much out of them, meanwhile you get to play. It's enticing.



Better than you may realize.  Price was $32 off eBay & free shipping..


----------



## BrotherBart (May 1, 2014)

I gave like $85 or so for a 52cc Chusky off of eBay year before last just because I was tired of people that never had one saying they are crap. Shattered the clutch and after I fixed that for ten bucks something locked up. I was running it hard in some huge white oak. They replaced it and the replacement has been doing fine. I still have the busted one and someday I may take a look to see what is wrong with it. For now it just sits in a box being parts.

It ain't no Mercedes and I wouldn't try to make a living with it but it cuts wood and is a damn site lighter than my 23 pound 65cc Poulan/Partner.


----------



## jatoxico (May 1, 2014)

Well that's it right there for me. At this point I don't have much need for a 58cc saw so I'm not going to go out and spend what most people want for a Stihl or Husky. Saw may not get used even once a year, but for $150 I might bite. Plus I'm getting the itch to mod something. You guys are a bad influence.


----------



## Grateful11 (May 1, 2014)

Being fairly close to Charlotte I've actually thought about getting one of these. He claims they're made in this factory: http://www.cn-huatai.com/products.asp?page=2&c_id=&key=&type=&a_id=300

As far as being made in China, as I stated in the Huskee splitter thread almost all small 4 cycle engines are now made in China.

Anyone recognize this saw, here's a hint it's a copy of one the most sought after Stihl's:
http://www.cn-huatai.com/proview.asp?p_id=773

BTW: It has to be good with a name like Devon, that's where most of my ancestors came from in England


----------



## Mag Craft (May 1, 2014)

That is what a bunch of guys said about the earth quakes when they first showed up.   I read about guys buying them and modding and how great they are.    

Well I have had to work on a bunch of them at my job and those things are pieces of junk.
The old saying you get what you pay for is true.


----------



## Pennsyltucky Chris (May 15, 2014)

Echoman21 said:


> I'm new to this forum and basically signed up just to share my experience with the exact saw and CL ad your speaking of. I live an hour from Charlotte NC and bought one about 8 weeks ago. Instead of shipping I ask to pickup since it's only an hr away. Right away they gave me name and contact info of a guy named Tim Ridge over the deal to arrange pickup. Sure enough I picked it up next day! I paid $140.00 cash out the door and it was brand new, box, paperwork, Chainsaw tool and guard. I am a full time Arborist and Tree Service company owner. So I own 26 saws. Mostly Stihl, Husky and my favorite "newer model" Echo's. I mainly bought it to let a couple of the new guys do some cutting with it to get some saw time under there belt without tearing my high dollar saws up! We ran the heck out of it for 2 days, I was pretty happy considering the amount of saw your getting for $140 bucks. Then I read a little about doing a muffler Mod to it and how it changes it dramatically without a ton of risk. Apparently they had some issues passing EPA standards and had to choke the muffler up pretty good to squeak by! So I did the 20 min super simple muffler Mod and have ran the piss out of it since. I would conservatively say it picked up 30% and that saw rips! I never thought I would say it, but for the money you won't find that much saw anywhere. I have since bought 3 more and did the same Mod to them. I love having them in my arsenal and if my guys haven't tore them up yet, then that says something. They could tear up a new hammer in a padded room! I had one issue out of 4 saws and it was an easy fix. The lid on gas tank was leaking. I called the guy that sold it to me and he mailed me a new gas cap with seal in like 2 days! I could have bought a seal for $2.00 either way. So my 2 cents is it's a no brainer for $140.00. And when I bought the other 3 from him at one time he sold them all to me for $125.00 a piece OTD.



I think I'm going to drop the $149 for kicks and giggles. Any info on doing the mod?


----------



## D8Chumley (May 16, 2014)

Subscribing... to see what happens


----------



## dougand3 (May 16, 2014)

I'd like to try one...but much rather have an 18" or 20" bar.


----------



## Pennsyltucky Chris (May 16, 2014)

dougand3 said:


> I'd like to try one...but much rather have an 18" or 20" bar.



That's what I'm saying. If you can get 58cc legitimately, by doing the muffler mod or whatever, then it seems like it's worth a try. At that price? It's not a big loss if it doesn't work out.


----------



## Grateful11 (May 16, 2014)

Jags said:


> The manual states 25:1 fuel/oil mix.  Is this what you guys run or are you running the 50:1 through them?



Still no answer on that one. I was wondering myself why 25:1 mix.

I'm seriously thinking of getting one since he's so close.


----------



## BrotherBart (May 16, 2014)

I run 32:1 in mine just like I run in all of my two strokes.


----------



## tlava (Aug 22, 2014)

Pennsyltucky Chris said:


> 58cc
> 22 inch bar
> Shipping from North Carolina
> 
> ...


----------



## tlava (Aug 22, 2014)

any updates on the DevonPro, durability, etc? how exactly if the "mod" done?


----------



## dougand3 (Aug 22, 2014)

Here is a 58cc that screams Chusky.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/GAS-POWERED...437569479?pt=US_Chainsaws&hash=item19f2325dc7

Here is a 52cc that screams Chihl.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/20-Bar-Gas-...230183341?pt=US_Chainsaws&hash=item4622b7d3ad


----------



## johnpma (Aug 22, 2014)

^^^^^^ doesn't appear to have anymore plastic then my last Stihl did at 1/3 the price

I own a CNC machine shop. 20 years ago we owned Cincinnati Milacron machines made in the USA......today every machine in the facility is Japanese or Taiwanese


----------

